

UI / UX Design Interviews, Maxime Chillemi - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/@frankiefreesbie/maxime-chillemi-92a8b3520075

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : What is, among the existing digital services, the one you wanted to
do?

Maxime : Spotify, Quora or Twitter. I would have loved to come up with such
ideas and have the opportunity to work on the design of these services.

